# مفارش رومنسيه وناموسيات



## القمرالمضئ (18 يونيو 2012)

مفرش ولحاف اذابة القلوب






*لحاف* ومفرش اذابه القلوب المضيئ تدري اني موت احبك وان مالي غير حبك والي ينبض في ضلوعي ماهو قلبي هذا قلبك عباره عن 4 قطع 

سعره 220 ريال



مفرش ولحاف لحظة الحب القطن





مفرش يتكون من اربع قطع مكتوب عليه ادوب بعينك الحلوه سكرها وحتى الدنيا انساها ولا اذكرها
سعره 230 ريال



مفرش ولحاف لحظة الحب الستان الكهربائي





يتكون من اربع قطع مكتوب عليه احبك موت
مفرش عبارة عن لحاف محشي على اطرافه اضاءة كهرائيه حمراء + 2 مخدة عليه عبارات [URL="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/showthread.php?t=401773"]رومنسيه [/URL]جميله 
سعره 250 ريال



مفرش اذابة القلوب القطن



سعره 80 ريال



مفرش احبك موت القطن





سعره 90 ريال



مفرش المساج المطور



سعره 80 ريال

الناموسيه المربعه بالعبارات الرومنسيه





سعرها 280 ريال




فحياكم الله في متجر موده مول لمشاهدة ما تبقى من الرومنسيات 

http://www.my-semo.com/


للطلب الاتصال على 0503793567


----------



## القمرالمضئ (2 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: مفارش رومنسيه وناموسيات*

لا اله الا الله


----------

